# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) شروحات :  اضف Source الى Cydia شرح كامل مفصل لكيفية اضافة سورس

## DARIFBS

كيفية اضافة  الى Cydia شرح كامل مفصل  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الطريقة : 1. يجب عليك تحديث البرنامج !! (ادخل على ال Cydia و اذهب الى Changes راح تلقى Cydia installer اي تحديث البرنامج حملة ) اطلع من البرنامج و ادخل علية من جديد  هذة شاشة الجهاز !!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ادخل على البرنامج Cydia و اختار Manage  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  3. ادخل على الخيار الثاني sources راح يطلعلك هذة الصورة !!    4. اضغط Edit  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  5. اضغط Add وضيف السورس الي تريدة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  راح يعمل UPdate اي تحديث لل سورسات و راح تضهر البرامج الي في السورس !!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
منقول

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## artmen

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## aanglee

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## 5brahim

Merci infiniment

----------


## medboug

موضوع شيق

----------


## mohammed621968

موضوع رائع

----------


## mhidou200

موضوع رائع

----------

